# First time fish-in cycle progress



## Daven (May 18, 2015)

Hey guys, i was wondering what the maximum ppm ratings should be for when cycling with fish. I did not know the extent of harm it can do, so i have already gotten 12 fancy guppies from a family member who downsized. Nothing i can do now but keep them healthy as possible. 30 gallon tank with an aquaclear 200 HOB filter, and an undergravel filter with the two air stones firing up to the filters mounted at the top of the tubes. Temp heated to 81*F. Ive had the tank going for maybe 10 days, 7 of which have had the fish in as well. I have changed the water (30% or so) daily to keep things happy since i know this is alot of BB that needs to develope for the waste. 

Nutrafin liquid test kits, which i am finding somewhat hard to tell exact readings. PH seems to show 7.5, about the same for my tapwater. Yesterday i tested before the water change and seems to have no colour change from the amonia anymore. Nitrites seemed to show .8, and nitrates 5ish. So im excited to see it seemingly onto the next stage of the cycle! I have been treating the water with Aquaplus to remove chlorine and such and leaving overnight. I also used "Cycle" since it was recomended by the pet store, but i stopped that a couple days ago

Fish have all been happy and active so far, so im hoping im doing a decent job keeping things mellow


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds okay. No need to keep the tank at 81. You can lower to 75 or so with those fish.


----------

